# Puppy



## Anya (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello All!

Please help me! I have been working with this breeder for awhile scheduled to pick up our puppy in 1 week, but now his stories are changing or maybe it me being inexperienced in this.

Have anyone heard of www.championhavanese.us

Please let me know ASAP.

Thank you all so very much!!!!

Anya


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm certainly no expert, but I don't see any red flags on his website. Take into consideration that he is German, and Germans can seem a bit "brusque" at times. His website has a bit of a "take it or leave it" feel and he has an interesting philosophy on the personality of puppies that I don't believe is shared by most breeders.

What are your specific concerns?


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi I sent you a private message.-Cheryl-


----------



## Anya (Sep 18, 2011)

Lana and Cheryl thank you so much for your responses!!!

I've been researching breeders for a couple of months and came across this website. Called him, his name is Jay. He seemed so nice and patient with me. He does have the chocolate havanese that i was looking for. He sent me pics of the pup twice and i am scheduled to pick the puppy up this coming Friday. The problem is that 4 weeks ago he was telling me that she had these set of parents and a week ago he said that she came from the other set of parents...i found that bazzare but again you do get like 5 pups per litter and can i guess confuse the puppies. 2 days ago i asked him to bring paperwork with him to our meeting, and to include 3 generations of the puppy and AKC registration. Then he sends me an email saying that he got puppy's mom in march of this year and her transfer with AKC is still in process, but I can or not get the puppy and he will provide me with papers later, because her mom needs to be transferred first and then he will register her litter. He sent me a link to AKC so i can see for myself that the puppy's mom transfer is in process....i get there and it says that the filed is being reviewed and that his credit card was declined (for a fee of $39!). other than this....he sounds great. Very attentive and was training me how to train the puppy. i have 3 kids and we've been looking at the puppys pics for 5 weeks now and we are in love. my heart is breaking dont know what to do....please help....thank you!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmmmm.... personally, I would worry that he keeps changing his story and that he can't give you the papers??
I say follow your insticts on this one!


----------



## Anya (Sep 18, 2011)

He said he will have the papers a week later after i pick up the puppy and he also offered to bring me the puppy once he gets the papers ....a week later.


----------



## Anya (Sep 18, 2011)

Cheryl please let me know of a reliable breeder whose puppies are AKC registered. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Some things seem alright but I don't like his views on training. Number one thing is, you should have all questions answered properly. Any change on his part is a red flag. JMO I don't agree with the Lepto vac.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Anya, I think I would wait until all the papers are in order before receiving the puppy. Has any money changed hands yet? I looked at his website and he sounds reputable. Do you have any proof of the health testing?

I hope this all works out since I know you all have your hearts set on this puppy.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

When you stated "other than this" it reminded me of an old joke. The man tried on a suit and to make the joke short...he was holding up one sleeve and his pants leg and safety pinned all over, but other that that the suit fit perfectly. I would wait until the alterations are done--wait for the paper work.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He keeps stating that his dogs are from champion lines and he breeds to standards, but no where did I see anything about testing.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't help wonder why there are no photos of the puppies or parents. That would be a factor for me. Also, I would agree, if you want this particular puppy, even though the story has changed, I would wait till the papers are available. I know many breeders (on a neuter contract) will not provide papers till you provide proof of neutering.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I can't help wonder why there are no photos of the puppies or parents. That would be a factor for me. Also, I would agree, if you want this particular puppy, even though the story has changed, I would wait till the papers are available. I know many breeders (on a neuter contract) will not provide papers till you provide proof of neutering.


I AGREE TOTALLY!!


----------



## Anya (Sep 18, 2011)

I am in NY, willing to travel up to 3 hours. Would anyone know a real breeder who is breeding chocolate havanese (female). My head is spinning from all these websites and breeders that tell me that they are the only ones to be trusted.

Please help!

Thank You Kindly,
Anya


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

I really, really, really don't like the price difference 
between for example Champion sired, Champion lines .....

I don't want to say he is a bad breeder,
but for me it would immediately be a big NO NO


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we traveled 10 hrs one way for Tillie. Sometimes the travel is SO worth it ...
like I said, go with your gut!!


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

My daughter(Brady's Mom) got her Brady from Diane at Woodlands Havanese in Philly suburbs. Brady is an absolute love and has inspired many of the family members to get havanese puppies. My Bacca came from My Yuppy Puppy in Florida as I did not want a puppy and could not get Diane to part with any of her grown dogs. Janet from Yuppy Puppy flew my boy to me and I have an awsome dog!I highly reccomend her also.
Diane at woodlands Havanese has 2 beautiful litters now and does seem to have some chocolates. Good luck!


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Check out this link on the AKC website:

http://www.akc.org/classified/search/landing_puppy.cfm?breed_code=518


----------

